# Fitness Capability



## InfiniteLightvoid (Jul 11, 2018)

*For anyone who engages in some measure of physical activity as an act of improving one's health or physical fitness. Whether Cardio or Muscle Building, etc. List off what you can do atm.*

*As an example and my own case:*
*Body Weight:* *175lbs*
*Bench: 200lbs*
*Shoulders: 120lbs*
*Back: 120lbs*
*Legs: 150lbs*
*Pushups: 40*
*Crunches: 20*
*Walk: 10 Miles*
*Jog: 5 Miles*
*Sprint: 1 Miles*
*Punches: 1,000*
*Kicks: 1,000*
*Total LBS in a single workout: 75,000lbs*

*(You don't have to format it like this, this is just my own personal stylization that I like to do to my posts. Also don't be intimidated by any of these stats, I go pretty hard at stuff because I'm just a very determined and empowered individual. I actually think some of these are pretty abysmal compared to where more experienced people are at. Especially when it comes to weight lifting, but I've only been in the gym for about a year and a half. So.)*


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

Back, shoulders, and legs are not exercises, they're body parts, try again. Also, no one on earth can sprint a mile. May post my numbers later. Lol.


----------



## Panorama (Jul 19, 2017)

I can swim 1km when the weather is nice, this gives me 1,000 tonnes.


----------



## InfiniteLightvoid (Jul 11, 2018)

soop said:


> Back, shoulders, and legs are not exercises, they're body parts, try again. Also, no one on earth can sprint a mile. May post my numbers later. Lol.


Bruh, pay attention. They're colored blue, and given weights like Bench has. Do the math. I go to a gym that has pulley based machines. The bench machine converts to incline and shoulder. There is also a leg press machine, and a full on pull based machine where you pull a rope attached to handle bars to lift weight, which I use for my back exercises. I just started working out my shoulders, it took me the first year to get up to 200lbs. But now that I'm used to the whole shtick, it won't take me as long to get my shoulders or my back up to 200lbs.


----------



## InfiniteLightvoid (Jul 11, 2018)

@soop

Also as far as how far a person can sprint, goes. That depends on your definition of Sprinting. Generally it's meant to refer to "proffesional sprinting" in which the goal is to essentially run /as fast as possible/. In which case, yeah of course you can't run a mile like that. Because no matter how fast you currently are, you will always be inefficiently exhausting all your energy as fast as possible trying to outrun someone else who is exhausting all their energy trying to outrun you, etc.

But I just meant, running. I said "sprint" to signify tho that I do not /jog/ at any point during that. I don't slow down, I move at a velocity that is squarely /running/ even if it's not the fastest I can go.

Otherwise a person can /run/ drastically farther than that.


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

InfiniteLightvoid said:


> Bruh, pay attention. They're colored blue, and given weights like Bench has. Do the math. I go to a gym that has pulley based machines. The bench machine converts to incline and shoulder. There is also a leg press machine, and a full on pull based machine where you pull a rope attached to handle bars to lift weight, which I use for my back exercises. I just started working out my shoulders, it took me the first year to get up to 200lbs. But now that I'm used to the whole shtick, it won't take me as long to get my shoulders or my back up to 200lbs.


You do know that weights on pully machines are not really that accurate, because they are on a pully device...right. they're literally different at every gym, those numbers are meaningless, plus there are dozens of exercises for each of those body parts, which is something you should have known if you've been working out for over a year. Lol. Getting annoyed because we cant read your mind and know which of the dozens of exercises you meant is kind of pathetic dude.


InfiniteLightvoid said:


> @soop
> 
> Also as far as how far a person can sprint, goes. That depends on your definition of Sprinting. Generally it's meant to refer to "proffesional sprinting" in which the goal is to essentially run /as fast as possible/. In which case, yeah of course you can't run a mile like that. Because no matter how fast you currently are, you will always be inefficiently exhausting all your energy as fast as possible trying to outrun someone else who is exhausting all their energy trying to outrun you, etc.
> 
> ...


You're better served by just putting your best mile time honestly, and not double posting in response to the same comment.


----------



## Dragunov (Oct 2, 2013)

Weight: 176
Bench:230
Front squat: 330
Deadlift: 640
OHP: 187
You can do 1000 punches and kicks in a sitting?


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

Dragunov said:


> Weight: 176
> Bench:230
> Front squat: 330
> Deadlift: 640
> ...


You prefer front squat to bsq?


----------



## Dragunov (Oct 2, 2013)

soop said:


> You prefer front squat to bsq?


For athletic performance, yes.


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

Weight: 130 (female)
Back squat: 300
Front squat: 235 (long femur crew checking in)
Bench: 190
Deadlift: haven't maxed in a long time due to injury, I'll wait until a comp.
Strict press (OHP): 130
Strict curl: 90
Pullups: 20
Weighted pullup: 215 total 
Dips: a fucking lot (probably around 40 easily)
Weighted Dip: 90 lbs in plates
Pushups: 55 in a minute
Mile (at current bodyweight) 5:45 (needs major improvement)
Plank: 4 min
Plank: 180lbs in plates for 35 seconds


----------



## Finny (Jul 17, 2015)

20 crunches? what a puss.


----------



## InfiniteLightvoid (Jul 11, 2018)

Finny said:


> 20 crunches? what a puss.


Lmao, I haven't been takin my abs seriously because that's purely aesthetic. I'm focused on actual functional improvement cause I'm not a vanitytard. You can take your abs, I'll take the fact that I can knock you out in a single punch.


----------



## InfiniteLightvoid (Jul 11, 2018)

soop said:


> You do know that weights on pully machines are not really that accurate, because they are on a pully device...right. they're literally different at every gym, those numbers are meaningless, plus there are dozens of exercises for each of those body parts, which is something you should have known if you've been working out for over a year. Lol. Getting annoyed because we cant read your mind and know which of the dozens of exercises you meant is kind of pathetic dude.


Nah, you're wrong. The reason the measurements seem different is because of the physics involved with a pulley machine. It depends on how they design the machine. But 100lbs on 1 machine is the exact same as 100lbs on another.

The only legitimate criticism of pulley machines is that they don't work out your stabilizer muscles. Which is the muscles you use when you're trying to balance a regular bench bar. You know, how you have to keep it from goin lopsided? A pulley machine is by design held straight no matter what. However, this down side is negligible and honestly is something that only really pertains to a regular bench press anyways. All it means is it would take a little bit of time for me to convert over to 200lbs on a regular bench press, as my stabilizer muscles would have to catch up. But Stabilizer muscles are simply the muscles that hold your body up. So it doesn't mean I don't have the same strength as someone who benches 200lbs on a regular bench press. I totally am.



> You're better served by just putting your best mile time honestly, and not double posting in response to the same comment.


Lolno, what matters more than anything is /distance/. Just because you can run 1 mile in 1 minute, doesn't mean you can run 5 miles. I aint worried about running as fast as I possibly can, because that has very hard limits anyways. Distance however is something that you can drastically improve on and what most people are lacking more than anything.


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

InfiniteLightvoid said:


> Nah, you're wrong. The reason the measurements seem different is because of the physicas involved with a pulley machine. It depends on how they design the machine. But 100lbs on 1 machine is the exact same as 100lbs on another.


Thanks for agreeing with me but not being able to realize it. If it takes more force to move the same weight, the same weight is providing more resistence.


> The only legitimate criticism of pulley machines is that they don't work out your stabilizer muscles. Which is the muscles you use when you're trying to balance a regular bench bar.


Other than the criticism I made, that you agree with.


> You know, how you have to keep it from goin lopsided?


No clearly I don't know. Somehow I managed to get close to a 2.5 x bodyweight squat without realizing it takes stabilizer muscles. Just lol.



> A pulley machine is by design held straight no matter what. However, this down side is negligible and honestly is something that only really pertains to a regular bench press anyways. All it means is it would take a little bit of time for me to convert over to 200lbs on a regular bench press, as my stabilizer muscles would have to catch up. But Stabilizer muscles are simply the muscles that hold your body up. So it doesn't mean I don't have the same strength as someone who benches 200lbs on a regular bench press. I totally am.


So If you haven't benched 200 why are you claiming you have. That's dishonest.


> what matters more than anything is /distance/. Just because you can run 1 mile in 1 minute, doesn't mean you can run 5 miles.


Your standards are arbitrary as I already pointed out. Time is not.


> I aint worried about running as fast as I possibly can, because that has very hard limits anyways. Distance however is something that you can drastically improve on and what most people are lacking more than anything.


You can also improve your time at any given distance, wow what a novel concept.


InfiniteLightvoid said:


> Lmao, I haven't been takin my abs seriously because that's purely aesthetic. I'm focused on actual functional improvement cause I'm not a vanitytard. You can take your abs, I'll take the fact that I can knock you out in a single punch.


If you can only do 20 crunches you are lacking severely in abdominal strength compared to the rest of your body, and muscle imbalances are never good functionally or aesthetically.


----------



## InfiniteLightvoid (Jul 11, 2018)

@soop

INB4 "Omigosh multiple posts responding to the same post!!!" sometimes some things require their own post for me to fully focus on them. Plus in the case of forgetting to respond to something, for all I know you'll respond to my other post while I'm editting it to add in the rest. Thus you won't see the edit, it's something that happens to me a lot actually.



> Plus there are dozens of exercises for each of those body parts, which is something you should have known if you've been working out for over a year.


Lolno. It's so mainstream now days to focus on a wide range of exercises in a single sitting. This is because that is actually something Advanced level peeps are supposed to do. But then you have all these programs and regiments by advanced and master level weight lifters where they try to retroextrapolate their own master level routines to a beginner level. Not realizing how much of those fabricated routines still involve elements that aren't /natural/ to a beginner. Which is why you ultimately see all these scrawny ass dudes benchin like 120lbs at most, in a bunch of different exercises. I'm not saying it can't work, but it's going to be drastically slower than if you focus on a single exercise in a single sitting.

You crawl before you can walk, you walk before you can run, you run before you can sprint, etc.

Yeah, a year and a half ago was when I first got into the gym. So of course as a complete noob I started off doing 1 thing, 1 day a week. I took advantage of Supercompensation and swoled up fairly quickly. About 2/3rds of the first year, I reached the point where I could go to the gym twice a week. Albeit, with lessened overall results because it was harder to push for Supercompensation in 2 different body parts. Where I'm at now tho, is that 2 times a week is pretty solid for me and I can supercompensate with 2 different body parts. Making my growth drastically beyond anything those scrawny little scrubs are doin.


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

InfiniteLightvoid said:


> @soop
> 
> INB4 "Omigosh multiple posts responding to the same post!!!" sometimes some things require their own post for me to fully focus on them. Plus in the case of forgetting to respond to something, for all I know you'll respond to my other post while I'm editting it to add in the rest. Thus you won't see the edit, it's something that happens to me a lot actually.
> 
> ...


The smallest scrawniest guy at the gym I go to can bench 175 for reps, he's been working out a few months. There's a lot of broscience here which explains your mediocre results more than anything.


----------



## InfiniteLightvoid (Jul 11, 2018)

soop said:


> Thanks for agreeing with me but not being able to realize it. If it takes more force to move the same weight, the same weight is providing more resistence.


Uh no? What I'm explaining is that there is no difference in resistance or force needed to lift the same way. You clearly don't understand how pulley physics work. But if you ever felt like 1 machine required more force for the same weight compared to another. You either had gotten weaker somehow, you weren't used to the new machine, or where the bar was set wasn't the same. The machine I use, has 3 different height settings for where the bar is at, per exercise type. So 3 height settings for bench, 3 height settings for incline, and 3 height settings for shoulder. If I set it to the highest setting for bench, it will take less force to lift it because I'm not lifting it as far compared to the lowest setting. If I set the bar to the lowest setting, then it will require the most force to lift that weight because I am lifting it further.

It takes a very basic comprehension of physics to know that a pulley does not actually behave any differently than a freefall weight like that of a regular bench press. Especially not the kind of pulley system a workout machine uses. Because it isn't even carrying any of the weight unto itself. You're still doing all of the work aside from stabilization.



> No clearly I don't know. Somehow I managed to get close to a 2.5 x bodyweight squat without realizing it takes stabilizer muscles. Just lol.


Except you totally did, when you had to worry about your posture and holding the bench weight straight. Just lol.



> So If you haven't benched 200 why are you claiming you have. That's dishonest.


I'm not trying to be sexist here, but why is it most often the women that respond to what I said talking like I said the complete opposite of what I actually said and explained?



> Your standards are arbitrary as I already pointed out. Time is not.


Um? Einstein would like to have word with you. Time is the most arbitrary part of physics there is lol

Again, what are you gonna do with that extra second of speed that will make you superior to me? It can't help you in a fight, and if you're planning on outrunning me the only thing that is gonna matter is /how long/ you can run. Not how fast. Hence why Man is an OP hunter, because we may not be the fastest but we are most definitely one of the most perstitent and with nigh endless stamina.



> You can also improve your time at any given distance, wow what a novel concept.


Which still would be completely redundant. Wow what a novel concept.



> If you can only do 20 crunches you are lacking severely in abdominal strength compared to the rest of your body, and muscle imbalances are never good functionally or aesthetically.


Lolwat. Abdominal strength? The fuck you smoking? The abs aren't any kind of strength, they are a stabilizer muscle like I've been talking about. You don't use them for anything except to hold your torso up.


----------



## InfiniteLightvoid (Jul 11, 2018)

soop said:


> The smallest scrawniest guy at the gym I go to can bench 175 for reps, he's been working out a few months. There's a lot of broscience here which explains your mediocre results more than anything.


A "few months". He's probably been working out at least 9 months from the sounds of it. It took me 2 months to bench 175lbs when I started at 90lbs.

Also, lol at "broscience". That's exactly the problem with most Gym Jockies. They borrow the most mediocre level of science comprehension and act like they know jack dick. I am speaking from just plain flat out, science. You know, not that fake "broscience" nonsense.


----------



## InfiniteLightvoid (Jul 11, 2018)

Dragunov said:


> Weight: 176
> Bench:230
> Front squat: 330
> Deadlift: 640
> OHP: 187


Just for the record, the machines I use atm max out at 210. So I'm stuck with a limit cap for now. Altho that's probably a good thing, gives me a nice spot to stop and move on to another muscle group to push to 200lbs. Balancing out my muscles. Considering I have free gym access, I can't complain at all lol



> You can do 1000 punches and kicks in a sitting?


Yeah. 1000 each, just to be clear.


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

InfiniteLightvoid said:


> Uh no? What I'm explaining is that there is no difference in resistance or force needed to lift the same way. You clearly don't understand how pulley physics work. But if you ever felt like 1 machine required more force for the same weight compared to another. You either had gotten weaker somehow, you weren't used to the new machine, or where the bar was set wasn't the same. The machine I use, has 3 different height settings for where the bar is at, per exercise type. So 3 height settings for bench, 3 height settings for incline, and 3 height settings for shoulder. If I set it to the highest setting for bench, it will take less force to lift it because I'm not lifting it as far compared to the lowest setting. If I set the bar to the lowest setting, then it will require the most force to lift that weight because I am lifting it further.
> 
> It takes a very basic comprehension of physics to know that a pulley does not actually behave any differently than a freefall weight like that of a regular bench press. Especially not the kind of pulley system a workout machine uses. Because it isn't even carrying any of the weight unto itself. You're still doing all of the work aside from stabilization.
> 
> ...


There is no bench weight in a squat there is no bench involved in a squat holy shit you're completely out of your depth here, and probably can't hit depth either lol. You have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

InfiniteLightvoid said:


> A "few months". He's probably been working out at least 9 months from the sounds of it. It took me 2 months to bench 175lbs when I started at 90lbs.
> 
> Also, lol at "broscience". That's exactly the problem with most Gym Jockies. They borrow the most mediocre level of science comprehension and act like they know jack dick. I am speaking from just plain flat out, science. You know, not that fake "broscience" nonsense.


No, he is 120 lbs, and only lifts because he's trying out for the football team next year. He's still in highschool btw. It might be less than 2 months he's been lifting.

Also you can call me whatever names you like but you've provided no science which explains your mediocre lifts. I'm a girl (I have 20x less testosterone than you) I weigh 45 lbs less than you and my bench is only 10 lbs less than yours, and as soon as I try my 1 rep max again it will be 5 lbs higher than yours. You should start listening to people who disagree with you. Your workouts will improve.


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

InfiniteLightvoid said:


> Just for the record, the machines I use atm max out at 210. So I'm stuck with a limit cap for now. Altho that's probably a good thing, gives me a nice spot to stop and move on to another muscle group to push to 200lbs. Balancing out my muscles. Considering I have free gym access, I can't complain at all lol
> 
> Yeah. 1000 each, just to be clear.


Yeah man I'm sure the reason you can't deadlift 640 is because your machine caps out at 200. Lol


----------



## InfiniteLightvoid (Jul 11, 2018)

soop said:


> There is no bench weight in a squat there is no bench involved in a squat holy shit you're completely out of your depth here, and probably can't hit depth either lol. You have no idea what you're talking about.












This is what I thought you were talking about? If not, then what in the ever loving fuck? We were talking about bench presses and pulley machines and how a regular bench press involves stabilizer muscles too whereas pulley machines don't.

What the fuck does this mean?: "No clearly I don't know. Somehow I managed to get close to a 2.5 x bodyweight squat without realizing it takes stabilizer muscles. Just lol."

Also, that's cute. A woman doing a woman's exercise, preaching about "depth"... wat? Um... just... wat? lolwat? I'm talking about swole strength here princess, step aside. Depth aint doin you anything.


----------



## InfiniteLightvoid (Jul 11, 2018)

soop said:


> Yeah man I'm sure the reason you can't deadlift 640 is because your machine caps out at 200. Lol


Do you even know what deadlifting is? It literally requires an actual bench bar to do. So yeah, that is the reason I can't go above 210lbs. Because I don't have access to that kind of weight.


----------



## InfiniteLightvoid (Jul 11, 2018)

soop said:


> No, he is 120 lbs, and only lifts because he's trying out for the football team next year. He's still in highschool btw. It might be less than 2 months he's been lifting.


He got that teenager metabolism and testosterone. So that splains it. Unless you're talking about his 1 rep max, in which case that's not what I'm talking about?



> Also you can call me whatever names you like but you've provided no science which explains your mediocre lifts.


Except, they're not. For a 24 year old that weighs 175 pounds that can lift 200lbs for 20 reps in a set, I am in the top 6% of weight lifters. I'm stronger than 94% of male weight lifters of my age group, and qualify as "Advanced" level despite working out only a year and a half.

https://strengthlevel.com/



> I'm a girl (I have 20x less testosterone than you) I weigh 45 lbs less than you and my bench is only 10 lbs less than yours, and as soon as I try my 1 rep max again it will be 5 lbs higher than yours.


You're confusing me here. You do know that 200lbs is NOT my 1 rep max? Why the hell would I list off my 1 rep max, like that would mean anything? 200lbs is my 20 rep max which is the max amount of reps before an exercise becomes redundant. My 1 rep max is estimated to be 330lbs, at worst it's 320lbs.


----------



## InfiniteLightvoid (Jul 11, 2018)

@soop

Actually, I was wrong. I was still thinking of when my rep max at 200lbs was 10. Because I haven't used StrengthLevel in a while. But actually it estimates that at 20 reps max at 200lbs, my 1 rep max should be 330lbs. Which in my experience, StrengthLevel's calculations have only ever been off by 10lbs. So I'm absolutely certain my 1 rep max is 320lbs.

So... you said you should be able to do 5lbs more than my 1 rep max? Still want to try and say that?


----------



## Panorama (Jul 19, 2017)

Your insecurities are showing.


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

InfiniteLightvoid said:


> This is what I thought you were talking about? If not, then what in the ever loving fuck? We were talking about bench presses and pulley machines and how a regular bench press involves stabilizer muscles too whereas pulley machines don't.
> 
> What the fuck does this mean?: "No clearly I don't know. Somehow I managed to get close to a 2.5 x bodyweight squat without realizing it takes stabilizer muscles. Just lol."
> 
> Also, that's cute. A woman doing a woman's exercise, preaching about "depth"... wat? Um... just... wat? lolwat? I'm talking about swole strength here princess, step aside. Depth aint doin you anything.


Yes I'm talking about squating, it has nothing to do with bench, I don't know why you're conflating the two. Also I was talking about depth on a squat as in hip crease below the knee, it was a joke and anyone familiar with the exercise would get it. Jesus.


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

InfiniteLightvoid said:


> Do you even know what deadlifting is? It literally requires an actual bench bar to do. So yeah, that is the reason I can't go above 210lbs. Because I don't have access to that kind of weight.


I compete in powerlifting, yes I know what a deadlift is. I'm saying his numbers on that lift are world class, none of your numbers are world class. So that's not the reason you can't deadlift 640. Also its not called a bench bar, it's called a barbell. A lot of federations use a special kind of barbell called a deadlift bar.


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

InfiniteLightvoid said:


> @soop
> 
> Actually, I was wrong. I was still thinking of when my rep max at 200lbs was 10. Because I haven't used StrengthLevel in a while. But actually it estimates that at 20 reps max at 200lbs, my 1 rep max should be 330lbs. Which in my experience, StrengthLevel's calculations have only ever been off by 10lbs. So I'm absolutely certain my 1 rep max is 320lbs.
> 
> So... you said you should be able to do 5lbs more than my 1 rep max? Still want to try and say that?


You haven't benched 320, so its not your max. Sorry. Also I don't believe you when you say 200 lbs is your 20 rep max. The rest of your numbers do not support that in the slightest.


----------



## Finny (Jul 17, 2015)

InfiniteLightvoid said:


> Lmao, I haven't been takin my abs seriously because that's purely aesthetic. I'm focused on actual functional improvement cause I'm not a vanitytard. You can take your abs, I'll take the fact that I can knock you out in a single punch.


most people can knockout a 5'4 130lb girl that doesnt make you less of a pussboi


----------



## InfiniteLightvoid (Jul 11, 2018)

Finny said:


> most people can knockout a 5'4 130lb girl that doesnt make you less of a pussboi


I wasn't talking to /you/, I was talking about people in general. I'm more concerned with being able to beat someone in a fight, than look like a pretty boy.


----------



## InfiniteLightvoid (Jul 11, 2018)

Panorama said:


> Your insecurities are showing.


No U.


----------



## InfiniteLightvoid (Jul 11, 2018)

soop said:


> I compete in powerlifting, yes I know what a deadlift is. I'm saying his numbers on that lift are world class, none of your numbers are world class. So that's not the reason you can't deadlift 640.


Again, this is nothing more than a completely unprovoked personal insult. His numbers are "world class" because he's spent years doing it. I've been working out a year and a half? So yes, unless you're claiming it is physically possible for a human to go from not deadlifting at all to 640lbs in a year and a half, which is obviously absurd.

Yes, time and resources is the only difference. If anything if I had the resources I'd most certainly surpass him. So fuck off already.


----------



## InfiniteLightvoid (Jul 11, 2018)

soop said:


> You haven't benched 320, so its not your max.


Whether or not your muscles can do something, has nothing to do with actually doing that. This is what I'm talking about when you don't know your science. Use the link I gave you: StrengthLevel.com

100% based upon scientific fact. Your 1 rep max can be determined by how much you can do in other weights. 



> Also I don't believe you when you say 200 lbs is your 20 rep max. The rest of your numbers do not support that in the slightest.


Lolwat? The "rest of my numbers" aren't all that affected by what I can do in /bench/. Shoulders aren't affects, back isn't affected. Only the chest, arms, and some stabilizer muscles.

It's pretty silly for you to assert that I'm lying when I'm a complete stranger on a random internet forum. My personal life isn't even any of your business to begin with, not enough for you to be suspicious of what I say. If I also tell you my dick size, what reason would I have to lie when you're never going to see my dick to begin with?


----------



## Chompy (May 2, 2015)

Body Weight: 57kg

Pushups: oh god like 15 max
Crunches: 100
Walk: can walk forever?
Jog: usually do a light 1k.
Swim: I do about 50 laps of a 50m pool.


----------



## Dragunov (Oct 2, 2013)

InfiniteLightvoid said:


> Again, this is nothing more than a completely unprovoked personal insult. His numbers are "world class" because he's spent years doing it. I've been working out a year and a half? So yes, unless you're claiming it is physically possible for a human to go from not deadlifting at all to 640lbs in a year and a half, which is obviously absurd.
> 
> Yes, time and resources is the only difference. If anything if I had the resources I'd most certainly surpass him. So fuck off already.


I've been training for a year and a half. I got to 485 in 3 months and then 640 in 9 months. I cant go higher because my gym has no more weights. I'm an outlier when it comes to strength. 

I also do martial arts and have been for 9 years. I've been complemented several times by several different people about my strength when wrestling and my power lifting experience confirms this. Your statement about 1000 punches and kicks sounds off to me as nobody I have ever trained with in 9 years measures this. I've also competed in grappling and MMA. 

So yes, it is physically possible.

Based on your last statement i'm sensing that you feel insecure and are projecting a persona rather than who you actually are. There is no need to feel insecure, do what you can and do your best to improve. You don't need to compare yourself to others.

I started running this week. 
Tuesday i did 1 mile in 16 minutes
Wednesday I did 1 mile in 10 minutes.
My aim is to get it down to 7 minutes within a month by running 3-4 times a week on top of other exercise


----------



## InfiniteLightvoid (Jul 11, 2018)

Dragunov said:


> I've been training for a year and a half. I got to 485 in 3 months and then 640 in 9 months. I cant go higher because my gym has no more weights. I'm an outlier when it comes to strength.
> 
> I also do martial arts and have been for 9 years. I've been complemented several times by several different people about my strength when wrestling and my power lifting experience confirms this. Your statement about 1000 punches and kicks sounds off to me as nobody I have ever trained with in 9 years measures this. I've also competed in grappling and MMA.
> 
> ...


Okay now I know you're full of shit. Nice try bud, cute. Either you can't actually deadlift that much weight, or you're lying about how long you've been doing it.

I'm an outlier just going from 90lbs to 200lbs in 1 year, soooo.


----------



## Dragunov (Oct 2, 2013)

InfiniteLightvoid said:


> Okay now I know you're full of shit. Nice try bud, cute. Either you can't actually deadlift that much weight, or you're lying about how long you've been doing it.
> 
> I'm an outlier just going from 90lbs to 200lbs in 1 year, soooo.


I'm 23 and have been an athlete my whole life. 90-200lb deadlift in a year and a half is not outlier status in the slightest, maybe it is when compared to the decaying health standards of the average person but not for atheletes. Its not possible because you cant do it?


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

InfiniteLightvoid said:


> Okay now I know you're full of shit. Nice try bud, cute.


You throw 1000 kicks a day and can't do 25 crunches who's full of shit?


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

*Thread Warning**

Stay on topic and avoid derailing and personal attacks

Thank you *


----------



## InfiniteLightvoid (Jul 11, 2018)

Kynx said:


> *Thread Warning**
> 
> Stay on topic and avoid derailing and personal attacks
> 
> Thank you *


No, you HAVE to infract @soop for flagrantly writing a whole insulting series of posts as per the rules. I know the rules and you can't infract me for 1 post and not her when she has like 10 clearly deliberately insulting posts and even came into the thread that way right off the bat.

Then there's the user who used clear variants of "Pussy" two different times. You don't just make a fake warning in my thread, and only punish me when I'm actually the least worst person here.


----------



## InfiniteLightvoid (Jul 11, 2018)

@Kynx

I'm not questioning, I'm asserting the blunt facts based on the TOS and what has been communicated to me by both other Admins and the owner of this Site unto theirself. I'm not questioning your decision up-to-this point, by that I mean I am not questioning that you punished me or that you posted a warning in my thread. Hence the part where I said you can't /JUST/ do that. The "just" part is acknowledging your authority to uphold the rules so far as you did. It acknowledges that, that part of the picture is most definitely supposed to be there.

However there is no way you can seriously try to claim that you gave @soop a pass simply because of track record. She went on for a whole trolling and insulting discussion. She was very deliberately trying to provoke me and insult me. Like a police officer that claims they thought someone had a gun, to justify shooting them. You are obviously just exploiting an "official" reason, regardless of whether it actually fits or not.

And what about a user who used explicit descriminatory and derogatory terminology? You busted me for saying the word Princess, pretty sure Pussy is much more instantly crossing the line than that. Pretty sure track record isn't supposed to allow strict breaking of the rules.

If you consider speaking the truth to be "questioning your authority". Well, at that point I'm just gonna have to roll with the punches cause honestly I'm Chaotic Good in terms of moral alignment. The only law I respect is Ethics. So you'll do what you think you have to do, but considering you just handwaved flagrant rule breakers away. You could give this a pass if you wanted to. The only "question" I'm passing you is, what it means and says if you don't.


----------



## InfiniteLightvoid (Jul 11, 2018)

Dragunov said:


> I'm 23 and have been an athlete my whole life. 90-200lb deadlift in a year and a half is not outlier status in the slightest, maybe it is when compared to the decaying health standards of the average person but not for atheletes. Its not possible because you cant do it?


Bruh, I don't deadlift. I'm talking about my bench improvements. I went from benching 90lbs to 200lbs in a year. Being able to bench 200lbs at 20 reps, puts me in the top 10% of weightlifters. That means out of all weightlifters, new or experienced. So even the people who have been working out way longer. I'm just in the top, period, in only a year. If I wasn't an outlier, there would be both a lot more people who even try to weight lift in the first place, as well a lot more people who keep working out indefinitely after having tried it. Most people never try, and among those who do most end up quitting or half-ass it because of how hard it actually is to make improvements.

I'm convinced of something now tho. I realize you almost certainly use Steroids. Doesn't count bro, you're cheating. It's either Roids, or you're being deceptive about where you started out when you first started deadlifting. It's highly unlikely that you just jumped straight into deadlifting, odds are you were already working out for most of your formative years(which again, puberty is the best time to start working out and isn't really fair to compare developmental gains to a grown man starting to work out after a life of almost complete physical passivity.) and there are a lot of muscle groups that contribute to Deadlift so most basic workouts will lead to heightened strength in deadlift. Altho, I still highly suspect roids either way. Especially when you're obviously aiming for Body-Building levels. Most competitions that revolve around body-building actually EXPECT and full on embrace the use of Roids. Unlike competitive SPORTS, where it's against the rules. Roids aren't illegal, and aren't against the rules in the body-builder world. So it's incredibly likely considering everything that you're a Roid user.


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

*Thread closed*


----------

